# Anyone know how long the trigger shot stays in your system?



## Hoping4Baby2

I did my shot 7/16 at 11 PM, and an OPK showed a faint line. I'm sure it is the remnants of the shot, but I'm seriously making myself crazy this 2ww!!! One more thing to obsess about! LOL!

Tonight I'll be 9DP shot and 7 DPIUI. 

This is my first IUI cycle and first time with the shot and progesterone supps. I have had cramping since right before and after the IUI (still have twinges and cramps through today, though not as much). This weekend I started feeling nauseous, had a headache all day Saturday. I'm tired - so tired that I took a 2+ hour nap Saturday - and I never nap. My little BB's feel full, heavy and sore. I had the progesterone BW that confirmed OV last Friday and I go in for my next BW to determine if I'm preggers this Friday (I'll be 11 DPIUI). I'm trying to hold out POAS until Friday - and if the trigger shot is hanging in my system still, what would be the point in testing, right? I had thought about POAS Thursday so that I wouldn't have to hold it in all day while DH is at work - I could just jump back in bed and tell him if by some chance we're lucky this month. I don't want to tell him over the phone if I can help it, but I know he'll be calling me Friday afternoon wondering what the BW results are.

Been TTC #2 for over 3 years now and this is literally the LONGEST 2WW I've had. Going bonkers!!! :wacko:

Help!


----------



## zanDark

Hi dear

I'm not quite sure, but I think you can get a faint positive on an hpt for a maximum of 7-10 days, but I don't have a lot of experience with this... 

I'm also in my 2ww after my first IUI and I totally understand how you're feeling :flower: I've been testing with cheapies to keep track of the trigger shot (and because I wanted to finally see two lines on a test even tho they weren't real :blush: ) and the second line is barely there 4 days after my trigger shot and 2 days after my IUI.

I wish you the best of luck and I really hope you get your BFP this month!! :flower: I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I wish I had done the same with the cheapies to test this out. :dohh:

I hope you get your BFP too! When are you testing?


----------



## zanDark

Our doctor told me to test next Tuesday....but that will only be 10dpiui and I'm not sure if it's too soon.

I'm trying to stay positive...but i can't stand the thought of another bfn.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello ladies~

With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system. 
I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.

Keeping my fingers crosses! 

Babydust to all of us!


----------



## azlissie

I am on almost the same cycle as you - my trigger shot was 7/15 and the IUI was done on the 16th. I took a cheapie hpt on 6 days after the trigger shot and there was the faintest line possible, and then I took another hpt 8 days after the shot and the line was completely gone.

My doc doesn't have me coming back for bloodwork until Aug 4th but there's no way I can hold out that long, so I'll be testing starting Weds.

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!

You are definitely ready! LOL! My doc is testing me Friday - I'll be 11 DPIUI. Here's my *disagreement* with DH... he wants me to just wait for the doc appt and bloodwork... but then if it's a BFP, what do I do, call him at work? I like the idea of being with him when I find out (sounds corny?) He's going to be calling me all afternoon I'm sure (he's anxious too of course - although MUCH less obsessive than I am) so I wanted to POAS Thursday (10DPIUI) but don't want to face the BFN either if I test too early. Ugh... decisions, decisions. He wants me to wait so I don't torture myself more than I am. As if that's possible! LOL!


----------



## Bepaisley

I think it depends on your metabolism. I got a faint positive my first IUI 11 days past trigger and got so excited cuz I was sure it'd be out of my system by then. Unfort it was still the trigger :/ so just be careful, Id wait a few more days, I think testing the day before (on Thursday) u should get accurate results with no confusion, good luck!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> You are definitely ready! LOL! My doc is testing me Friday - I'll be 11 DPIUI. Here's my *disagreement* with DH... he wants me to just wait for the doc appt and bloodwork... but then if it's a BFP, what do I do, call him at work? I like the idea of being with him when I find out (sounds corny?) He's going to be calling me all afternoon I'm sure (he's anxious too of course - although MUCH less obsessive than I am) so I wanted to POAS Thursday (10DPIUI) but don't want to face the BFN either if I test too early. Ugh... decisions, decisions. He wants me to wait so I don't torture myself more than I am. As if that's possible! LOL!Click to expand...

Now, I can only tell you what I WOULD, do :winkwink:

I would pee on that stick so fast girl....LOL! If you get a BFP, then it gives you a little bit of time to think of how you will tell hubby when the "official" BFP comes out....
Drive to his workplace and put a teddy bear in the front seat maybe? Just a thought...
If it is a BFN, then you can have "your moment" to yourself and have a good cry, (that's what I would do), and then "rev up" for the next round.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting you hide anything from hubby, I'm just saying that it's ok for you to have "that moment" to yourself :) Does that makes sense?

I'm so excited for you!!! I wish you a Big Friggin' Positive!!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Bepaisley said:


> I think it depends on your metabolism. I got a faint positive my first IUI 11 days past trigger and got so excited cuz I was sure it'd be out of my system by then. Unfort it was still the trigger :/ so just be careful, Id wait a few more days, I think testing the day before (on Thursday) u should get accurate results with no confusion, good luck!

I agree Bepaisley! Mine was probably stronger because I was pregnant with twins and just didn't know at the time I was testing. All I know, is everyone was commenting on how dark my line was at 10dpiui :) Such great memories :flow::flow:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Bepaisley said:


> I think it depends on your metabolism. I got a faint positive my first IUI 11 days past trigger and got so excited cuz I was sure it'd be out of my system by then. Unfort it was still the trigger :/ so just be careful, Id wait a few more days, I think testing the day before (on Thursday) u should get accurate results with no confusion, good luck!


Yes, I think Thursday is my day... now to make myself hold out. LOL!  Thank you!!!

FX for us all!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> You are definitely ready! LOL! My doc is testing me Friday - I'll be 11 DPIUI. Here's my *disagreement* with DH... he wants me to just wait for the doc appt and bloodwork... but then if it's a BFP, what do I do, call him at work? I like the idea of being with him when I find out (sounds corny?) He's going to be calling me all afternoon I'm sure (he's anxious too of course - although MUCH less obsessive than I am) so I wanted to POAS Thursday (10DPIUI) but don't want to face the BFN either if I test too early. Ugh... decisions, decisions. He wants me to wait so I don't torture myself more than I am. As if that's possible! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Now, I can only tell you what I WOULD, do :winkwink:
> 
> I would pee on that stick so fast girl....LOL! If you get a BFP, then it gives you a little bit of time to think of how you will tell hubby when the "official" BFP comes out....
> Drive to his workplace and put a teddy bear in the front seat maybe? Just a thought...
> If it is a BFN, then you can have "your moment" to yourself and have a good cry, (that's what I would do), and then "rev up" for the next round.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting you hide anything from hubby, I'm just saying that it's ok for you to have "that moment" to yourself :) Does that makes sense?
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!! I wish you a Big Friggin' Positive!!!! :flower::flower:Click to expand...

You're hilarious! So sweet! Love that idea - yes, that is what I'm thinking... a moment to think of how I want to tell him if I am lucky enough to get that BFP. And if its a BFN... I want to have a big ole pity party. OK, so I'm trying to hold out to Thursday... FX for all of us! When are you testing?


----------



## zanDark

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!


We're synced lol I got my IUI on Saturday too and this 2ww can't go by fast enough :flower:

best of luck to you!!! I hope all 12 of your tests show two lovely dark lines :haha::flower::hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Fallen Ambers said:


> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> I think it depends on your metabolism. I got a faint positive my first IUI 11 days past trigger and got so excited cuz I was sure it'd be out of my system by then. Unfort it was still the trigger :/ so just be careful, Id wait a few more days, I think testing the day before (on Thursday) u should get accurate results with no confusion, good luck!
> 
> I agree Bepaisley! Mine was probably stronger because I was pregnant with twins and just didn't know at the time I was testing. All I know, is everyone was commenting on how dark my line was at 10dpiui :) Such great memories :flow::flow:Click to expand...

Am joining you all on this thread. Am going for my consult to start iui with injectables. When does the injections start. Am currently on cd3, hope it's not too late to start iui this cycle. All the best everyone...:happydance:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> You are definitely ready! LOL! My doc is testing me Friday - I'll be 11 DPIUI. Here's my *disagreement* with DH... he wants me to just wait for the doc appt and bloodwork... but then if it's a BFP, what do I do, call him at work? I like the idea of being with him when I find out (sounds corny?) He's going to be calling me all afternoon I'm sure (he's anxious too of course - although MUCH less obsessive than I am) so I wanted to POAS Thursday (10DPIUI) but don't want to face the BFN either if I test too early. Ugh... decisions, decisions. He wants me to wait so I don't torture myself more than I am. As if that's possible! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Now, I can only tell you what I WOULD, do :winkwink:
> 
> I would pee on that stick so fast girl....LOL! If you get a BFP, then it gives you a little bit of time to think of how you will tell hubby when the "official" BFP comes out....
> Drive to his workplace and put a teddy bear in the front seat maybe? Just a thought...
> If it is a BFN, then you can have "your moment" to yourself and have a good cry, (that's what I would do), and then "rev up" for the next round.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting you hide anything from hubby, I'm just saying that it's ok for you to have "that moment" to yourself :) Does that makes sense?
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!! I wish you a Big Friggin' Positive!!!! :flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You're hilarious! So sweet! Love that idea - yes, that is what I'm thinking... a moment to think of how I want to tell him if I am lucky enough to get that BFP. And if its a BFN... I want to have a big ole pity party. OK, so I'm trying to hold out to Thursday... FX for all of us! When are you testing?Click to expand...

I'm forcing myself to wait until Saturday, so that will make me 7 dpiui and 9 days past the trigger shot. 
I can't wait!! Hubby keeps telling me he has good vibes.....but then again, he's Mr. PolyAnna himself :dance:

I plan on using all of them 12 tests...oh yesiree I am!! So I will be POAS 12 days in a row!! :test:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

> I think it depends on your metabolism. I got a faint positive my first IUI 11 days past trigger and got so excited cuz I was Am joining you all on this thread. Am going for my consult to start iui with injectables. When does the injections start. Am currently on cd3, hope it's not too late to start iui this cycle. All the best everyone...:happydance:

Welcome Goldy~ Yes, feel free to follow us around! We are a bunch of nuts who like to have fun! 
Let us know how your appointment goes. I am on an all injectibles protocol, so I've been there done that :)

CD3 is not too late~ my last round, I was CD 7 and my doctor started me that night and I managed to pop out 9 mature follies :)

Best of Luck to you~ looking forward to read how your appointment went. :flower:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

zanDark said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> 
> We're synced lol I got my IUI on Saturday too and this 2ww can't go by fast enough :flower:
> 
> best of luck to you!!! I hope all 12 of your tests show two lovely dark lines :haha::flower::hugs:Click to expand...


Yay!! ZanDark, you're officially my 2WW buddy :) When are you planning on testing? :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Baby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> You are definitely ready! LOL! My doc is testing me Friday - I'll be 11 DPIUI. Here's my *disagreement* with DH... he wants me to just wait for the doc appt and bloodwork... but then if it's a BFP, what do I do, call him at work? I like the idea of being with him when I find out (sounds corny?) He's going to be calling me all afternoon I'm sure (he's anxious too of course - although MUCH less obsessive than I am) so I wanted to POAS Thursday (10DPIUI) but don't want to face the BFN either if I test too early. Ugh... decisions, decisions. He wants me to wait so I don't torture myself more than I am. As if that's possible! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Now, I can only tell you what I WOULD, do :winkwink:
> 
> I would pee on that stick so fast girl....LOL! If you get a BFP, then it gives you a little bit of time to think of how you will tell hubby when the "official" BFP comes out....
> Drive to his workplace and put a teddy bear in the front seat maybe? Just a thought...
> If it is a BFN, then you can have "your moment" to yourself and have a good cry, (that's what I would do), and then "rev up" for the next round.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting you hide anything from hubby, I'm just saying that it's ok for you to have "that moment" to yourself :) Does that makes sense?
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!! I wish you a Big Friggin' Positive!!!! :flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You're hilarious! So sweet! Love that idea - yes, that is what I'm thinking... a moment to think of how I want to tell him if I am lucky enough to get that BFP. And if its a BFN... I want to have a big ole pity party. OK, so I'm trying to hold out to Thursday... FX for all of us! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm forcing myself to wait until Saturday, so that will make me 7 dpiui and 9 days past the trigger shot.
> I can't wait!! Hubby keeps telling me he has good vibes.....but then again, he's Mr. PolyAnna himself :dance:
> 
> I plan on using all of them 12 tests...oh yesiree I am!! So I will be POAS 12 days in a row!! :test:Click to expand...


You're my POAS hero!  I'm 8 DPIUI, 10DPtrigger... ready to bust!!!  LOL!


----------



## prunepie

this is a warning post... dont go through what i just went through.

normally my trigger is totally out by 9 dptrigger.


soooo i tested this suday. total postive. i almost cried! i even emailed my doctor and asked if it could be the trigger and he said no...so i was so excited!
5 different tests that day were pretty decent lines.

the next morning went for an early beta( the next am the hpt lines were gone)

the beta was 0.

i will NEVER ever trust a test again until 10 or 11 dptrigger ever ever again!!!! it was heartbreaking...just an fyi ...but good luck xoxoxoxo


----------



## Fallen Ambers

prunepie said:


> this is a warning post... dont go through what i just went through.
> 
> normally my trigger is totally out by 9 dptrigger.
> 
> 
> soooo i tested this suday. total postive. i almost cried! i even emailed my doctor and asked if it could be the trigger and he said no...so i was so excited!
> 5 different tests that day were pretty decent lines.
> 
> the next morning went for an early beta( the next am the hpt lines were gone)
> 
> the beta was 0.
> 
> i will NEVER ever trust a test again until 10 or 11 dptrigger ever ever again!!!! it was heartbreaking...just an fyi ...but good luck xoxoxoxo

Awwwwww prunepie! That's almost cruel in some ways huh? I'm so sorry Honey! :hugs:

Yes, normally they say 10dpo is usually when the trigger shot is no longer in your system. One day can certainly make a difference, I'm just so sorry it wasn't a positive for you. Blah!

Remain strong and "rev up" for your next cycle :flower: 
Many blessings to you xoxoxo


----------



## Fallen Ambers

> You're my POAS hero!  I'm 8 DPIUI, 10DPtrigger... ready to bust!!!  LOL!


You are killing me!! LOL!! If I'm your POAS hero, you are my patience guru....how can you stand it girl??!! LOL!
I'm so excited for you!

Although, I love the anticipation of it all :)


*whispers.......you know....the morning pee pee is the best......just saying....tomorrow morning.....* :test:

I'm teasing ya! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Fallen Ambers said:


> You're my POAS hero!  I'm 8 DPIUI, 10DPtrigger... ready to bust!!!  LOL!
> 
> 
> You are killing me!! LOL!! If I'm your POAS hero, you are my patience guru....how can you stand it girl??!! LOL!
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Although, I love the anticipation of it all :)
> 
> 
> *whispers.......you know....the morning pee pee is the best......just saying....tomorrow morning.....* :test:
> 
> I'm teasing ya! :hugs:Click to expand...


LOL! I feel optimistic this month - maybe because its my first IUI cycle and well, EVERYTHING feels different... but I'm still hopeful. I've been kind of queasy, bbs are heavy/sore, crampy stuff, pains in my lower abdomen yesterday that were OMG at times! FX FX FX!!! 

Can the progesterone make you feel queasy? I didn't see that in the side effects, but I could have EASILY missed that.

I hope your morning pee pee brings a big BFP! Let us know!


----------



## prunepie

Fallen Ambers said:


> prunepie said:
> 
> 
> this is a warning post... dont go through what i just went through.
> 
> normally my trigger is totally out by 9 dptrigger.
> 
> 
> soooo i tested this suday. total postive. i almost cried! i even emailed my doctor and asked if it could be the trigger and he said no...so i was so excited!
> 5 different tests that day were pretty decent lines.
> 
> the next morning went for an early beta( the next am the hpt lines were gone)
> 
> the beta was 0.
> 
> i will NEVER ever trust a test again until 10 or 11 dptrigger ever ever again!!!! it was heartbreaking...just an fyi ...but good luck xoxoxoxo
> 
> Awwwwww prunepie! That's almost cruel in some ways huh? I'm so sorry Honey! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, normally they say 10dpo is usually when the trigger shot is no longer in your system. One day can certainly make a difference, I'm just so sorry it wasn't a positive for you. Blah!
> 
> Remain strong and "rev up" for your next cycle :flower:
> Many blessings to you xoxoxoClick to expand...

thank you luv! xoxo


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

So I broke down and POAS. :bfn: booo! LOL! I know its still very early and if I turn the test all kinds of different ways and in different lights I can almost make myself think I see something - but I'm about 99.9% sure its an evap line. So I'll try again tomorrow or I'll wait for my beta test on Friday. 

How did your morning pee pee adventures go?


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

OK - this is an icky/sticky issue... LOL!

DH has not raised this issue at all, but its been 8DPIUI and the last time we :sex: was twice the day of IUI and once the next day. Nothing since. 

It seems like it would be pretty gross to :sex: now with this progesterone goo in me... 

anyone with any experience in this "area?" LOL!


----------



## Louby Lou84

Hello ladies hope u don't mind if I join u I'm 6dpt 5day blast on a frozen cycle!!! I have tested 2day and there is 2 lines one being quite faint but visible???? I'm a lil confused xxx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Louby Lou84 said:


> Hello ladies hope u don't mind if I join u I'm 6dpt 5day blast on a frozen cycle!!! I have tested 2day and there is 2 lines one being quite faint but visible???? I'm a lil confused xxx

Welcome! I'm a bit of a novice in IVF terminology/protocol (I'm assuming that's what you did?) How soon do they tell you that you can test? 

Sounds exciting! Could be BFP!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

zanDark said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies~
> 
> With the IUI that got me pregnant with twins, I got a nice line at 10dpiui :) I have heard that by Day 10, the trigger shot is out of your system.
> I am also in the 2WW since I just had the IUI done this past Saturday! So I'm 2 dpiui and 4 days past trigger shot.
> I went to Walmart today and bought 6 boxes of pregnancy tests. Each box contains 2 tests, so I'm ready! LOL! I told hubby I would start to POAS on Saturday, which will be 7 dpiui.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crosses!
> 
> Babydust to all of us!
> 
> 
> We're synced lol I got my IUI on Saturday too and this 2ww can't go by fast enough :flower:
> 
> best of luck to you!!! I hope all 12 of your tests show two lovely dark lines :haha::flower::hugs:Click to expand...

How are you doing ZanDark? Did you test yet? :test:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Goldy

After all the excitement doc feels will monitor without any meds as says there is a swelling most likely a cyst so off to august I go.. Hopefully. Good wishes all of all on those BFP's


----------



## Penfold

Sorry to butt into the thread - but I'm wondering the same thing!
I'm 12 days post trigger (Ovitrelle 250) , 10 days post IUI - got a faint (but definite) second line on a first response this evening... not sure if I should believe it or not - any thoughts?


----------



## zanDark

Fallen Ambers said:


> How are you doing ZanDark? Did you test yet? :test:
> 
> :dust::dust:

I did this morning, and got a stark white BFN :nope: Just did another one an hour ago and I think I'm imagining the faintest thinnest line ever so I'm thinking it's an evap. I'll test again tomorrow, but I doubt it will show anything

I'm not feeling as positive as I was, but a part of me is still hoping it's just too early :hugs:

how about you? have you started the POAS craziness yet? :haha: I'm keeping my fingers x'd for you :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

zanDark said:


> Fallen Ambers said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing ZanDark? Did you test yet? :test:
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> I did this morning, and got a stark white BFN :nope: Just did another one an hour ago and I think I'm imagining the faintest thinnest line ever so I'm thinking it's an evap. I'll test again tomorrow, but I doubt it will show anything
> 
> I'm not feeling as positive as I was, but a part of me is still hoping it's just too early :hugs:
> 
> how about you? have you started the POAS craziness yet? :haha: I'm keeping my fingers x'd for you :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Awwww Zan, you never know!! Don't give up! If you saw a faint pink line, you are still in it!!! I'm excited for you!! :hugs:

I'm 11 dpiui today and all my tests have been negative since I started POAS on 7dpiui. I don't even see a smidgen of a pink line on mine. All are stark white with just a single pink line....kinda depressing in a way but hey, that's how it goes sometimes.

I'm gearing up for my August IUI :)

Keep us posted!! :flower:


----------

